# So what diamond blade DO you use?



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Didn't want to ask this in the other diamond blade thread. 

Which blade do you guys use and why? Obviously the best blade will find a balance between longevity and price, but I haven't found that blade yet.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

over the past three years i have used Merit blades.i found them online at tool wholesale site.when i bought my 1st one,i didnt know how long it would last because of the price.(less than 75.00 with s/h).but was willing to try it.that first blade lasted over a year.well worth the money.
i am on my third blade now,only because someone stole my second blade.the blades are well balanced and well built.i only dry cut my masonry,and i have found if you take care of your blade,it will last a long time.
i dont know if any of you guys have tried this,but when my dad was alive,if we had a blade that wasnt cutting right(throwing slag and stuff).dad would take a firebrick and make several cuts in the brick.he told me it would help clean the blade and it seems to work.

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!arty: BE SAFE.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I find NGK makes a long lasting blade.Off the shelf for about $75.They have a nice thick diamond band.Several brands at around $50(DeWalt,Bosch).Not quite as thick but close.For a third more on price you get about a third more wear.That said,I do a lot of quartzite.No straight cuts.I use and abuse these blades.I'll go through 2 maybe 3 a week.If one happens to bind I'd rather it be a cheaper one.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Another thing to remember is to use the opposite material that the blade is designed for to sharpen it. A CMU blade can be brought to life by making a few cuts in hard brick and vice-versa. The diamonds don't wear, it is the matrix that glazes/dulls.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah that's it, the matrix,it's all the matrix.I find cutting red brick,or fire brick, will clean it up a bit but at the same time heat it up and burn away at it.Especially with a dry blade and more so with a non segmented blade.Usually at this point most of the matrix is already gone anyway and the blade isn't worth saving.A worn blade slows down production and is hard on the saw not to mention possibly dangerous.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I am surprised you do all dry. I hope you at least have a fan blowing.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

the reason i use dry is i dont like laying wet brick.yes,at the end of the day i might be covered with dust but i find it better in the long run


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

They're trying to outlaw the dry blades around here.Probably should.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I use alot of NGK blades as well. All dry cut. Just put the tender upwind.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> All dry cut. Just put the tender upwind.


what i get a kick out of is when it is windy,my laborers will never turn the saw around.they will let dust blow back in thier faces and ***** about it.:blink:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Good Stuff thanks guys.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

stacker said:


> what i get a kick out of is when it is windy,my laborers will never turn the saw around.they will let dust blow back in thier faces and ***** about it.:blink:


When I was a laborer I always made sure to face towards the masons when cutting.


----------



## JasontheMason (Dec 30, 2006)

I made a thing that you hook a shop vac up too and it sucks the dust in to it, but they make them all ready, you can get them at Northern Tool. But I use these blades, they dont have a manufacture's name on them but they work really well, last a while and they are like $60.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been happy with the MK import blade. About $130 around here.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

About 2 years ago I was with someone in the industrial manufacturing business and he told me that 95% of all blades are manufactured by 4 companies.

They put different names on the blades and make them to the buyers spec's.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

tkle said:


> When I was a laborer I always made sure to face towards the masons when cutting.


 

LOL sometimes i would shower them w/ rebar sparks:clap:


----------

